# Just ordered my Noreve for my iPad 3!!!



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I got the tradition B cover in passion.  I love my Noreve cover for my Kindle, so I got one mor my new ipad.  I got an e mail this morning that they were ready.  Now I have the very long wait (that I hate!) for my new Noreve....


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you mind me asking how much they are?  What color did you get? And approximately how long does it take to get one?

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

KozysMom said:


> Do you mind me asking how much they are? What color did you get? And approximately how long does it take to get one?
> 
> Thanks!
> Cyndi


I think it ended up being about $115 delivered. I found a 15% off coupon code. My Kindle one it took about a month or a little more. If you order the stock color (usually black), you get it a lot faster I have heard.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Fun!  Is "passion" red?  I love my Kindle Noreve case, too.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> Fun! Is "passion" red? I love my Kindle Noreve case, too.


It looks like a blush pink color on line, but I will find out once it comes!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I am really upset.  I just got the shipping conformation and they are sending me a BLACK cover, not Passion.  I am going to call, but I know they are very difficult to deal with.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh no!  What a bummer. Hope they get it straightened out for you quickly.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be a real shock when you ordered and were so eagerly anticipating the Passion color.  Were they able to give you an explanation of what happened?  Hopefully, they will send the correct color and allow you to return the black Noreve when it arrives.  I ordered a Noreve for my Kindle Keyboard, and while I loved the feel of the cover, the color was so different than what was shown that I was really disappointed.  While their products appear to be top quality, sometimes their customer service is not quite what we expect for the price of their products.  Hope you got it all straightened out and feel better about the situation.


----------



## taylorhyer (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello, 
I have also ordered Noreve cover for my ipad and i also got my order very late. 
So don't worry You will get it soon.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

They said too bad.  I have another e mail in to them explaining I don't want the black and I want to send it back.  Their customer service really is lacking....


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

UGH!  I don't think I can deal with this company again...  I decided to keep the black one and give it to my parents.  I have my iPad in it now.  I noticed the other day that the case is not working properly, it is not putting the iPad to sleep when the case is closed, as it says it will on their site.  I e mailed them and they told me to send it back, but they won't reimburse me more than 15 Euro for the shipping.  I then asked them for a prepaid return label and they said no.  So, UPS says it will cost about $75 to send it back.  I don't want to send it USPS because I am afraid it will get lost, and I am pretty sure that will cost me more than 20 USD to mail it back to France.  And I would want to insure it to make sure it gets there...  So I called my credit card today to see what they recommend I do.  They are putting a dispute on the charge and they think that may cause Noreve to agree to send me a mailer and then send me a replacement that works.  This company really is a customer service nightmare


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

pugmom said:


> UGH! I don't think I can deal with this company again... I decided to keep the black one and give it to my parents. I have my iPad in it now. I noticed the other day that the case is not working properly, it is not putting the iPad to sleep when the case is closed, as it says it will on their site. I e mailed them and they told me to send it back, but they won't reimburse me more than 15 Euro for the shipping. I then asked them for a prepaid return label and they said no. So, UPS says it will cost about $75 to send it back. I don't want to send it USPS because I am afraid it will get lost, and I am pretty sure that will cost me more than 20 USD to mail it back to France. And I would want to insure it to make sure it gets there... So I called my credit card today to see what they recommend I do. They are putting a dispute on the charge and they think that may cause Noreve to agree to send me a mailer and then send me a replacement that works. This company really is a customer service nightmare


Thanks for posting. I don't think I will order it now. I'm still researching cases, but leaning towards the Marware CEO Hybrid when they finally come out next month. They initially had problems with the magnets, but their site now says they have been tested and approved. Here's a link if you or anyone else is interested:

http://www.marware.com/c-e-o-hybrid-case-for-the-new-ipad#ReviewHeader


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

It is such a drag!  Now I have the passion vintage one coming and I am betting that one will have the same problem.  I bet they didn't adjust for Apple moving the magnet in the iPad that makes these cases work.  I told the CC company about the second case and they said to just call them back if I had the same problem with that one. I am frustrated now.  Too bad because Noreve makes my very favorite Kindle case, and these iPad cases are gorgeous, just not functional.  And for what I paid for them I expect them to work!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Years ago, I ordered a Passion K2 cover from Noreve. And ended up returning it, because I did not like the color (not as shown online). Exchanged it for a green one instead.

Altho I did like the Noreve cases very much. After they closed there US distributer, I stopped buying there products. Way to many issues, and terrible CS.

I bought this iPad 3 case, and I have to tell you I love it. The color is a Passion purple, and it actually shuts down the screen just like its supposed too! And the price is right to!!!

FYI-Funny I just read the reviews on this case, and someone wrote that this cover did not shut there screen down. It does shut mine down, I dont understand why it would shut one iPad down and not another?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FG4468/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

MineKinder said:


> I bought this iPad 3 case, and I have to tell you I love it. The color is a Passion purple, and it actually shuts down the screen just like its supposed too! And the price is right to!!!
> 
> FYI-Funny I just read the reviews on this case, and someone wrote that this cover did not shut there screen down. It does shut mine down, I dont understand why it would shut one iPad down and not another?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FG4468/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details


I have this case for my iPad 3 in pink, and it is gorgeous! My case shuts down my iPad, but my friend has the same case, same iPad, and it doesn't shut hers down. Isn't that strange? In any case, this is a great case, looks very attractive, and gives good protection to the iPad. Much less expensive than Noreve, too.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

While I do like that case, I don't care for the cases that cover up the entire "frame" of the iPad, know what i mean?  I like the look of the Noreve because it leaves the white or black frame area visable.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

pugmom said:


> While I do like that case, I don't care for the cases that cover up the entire "frame" of the iPad, know what i mean? I like the look of the Noreve because it leaves the white or black frame area visable.


I do understand that. Question: what case other than Noreve and the Apple iPad cover leave the frame totally visable? Anyone have one they recommend?


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Maroo has some - I ordered one, and the only thing I don't like is the smell. I'm quite chemically sensitive, so the smell from the artificial 'ingredients' really bother me.

I also have on order a Portenzo case. In the leather. I know what you mean about the frames on the covers. I don't like them either.

Vaja cases don't have frames but they are pricey.

The iPad forum has a good list of cases on one of their threads
http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-accessories/67676-official-ipad-3-accessories-thread.html


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I got the vintage passion cover today and it is GORGEOUS!  And it works and turns off when the cover is closed. Too bad I had the bad experience with the black one. But this one was totally worth the wait.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

How about pictures?  I've lusted after that cover for quite a while


----------

